# Safe cookware?



## R&R (Sep 30, 2021)

I didn’t realize I was using the wrong type of cookwear. Is this safe to use


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, it states that it does not include the toxic chemicals that are the issue.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

R&R said:


> I didn’t realize I was using the wrong type of cookwear. Is this safe to use
> View attachment 258965


brand?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*PFTEs are the big concern with non-stick cookware.
As Cody indicated, the specifications on the details indicate this is PTFE free.

Other members are interested in knowing the brand of this cookware. *


----------



## R&R (Sep 30, 2021)

srirachaseahawk said:


> brand?


This is the same brand a bigger set. I ended up ordering this 

NutriChef PTFE/PFOA/PFOS 14-Piece Nonstick Cookware Set, w/Saucepan, Frying, Cooking Pots, Dutch Oven Pot, Lids, Utensil, Free Heat Resistant Lacquer Kitchen Ware Pots Pan https://www.amazon.com/dp/B088TSCDK2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_8M59NV9HC0XW7PY14XHA

This is the link for the other one

NutriChef Nonstick Cookware Excilon | Home Kitchen Ware Pots & Pan Set with Saucepan, Frying Pans, Cooking Pots, Lids, Utensil PTFE/PFOA/PFOS Free, 11 Pcs, Royal Blue https://www.amazon.com/dp/B084KXDYF...abc_RE1NX5ZXZ4Y3Y864ZV8K?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

My Caraway stuff started showing up!
Seems really solid so far.


----------

